# Slow Chat Archives > eCamp Chat: Windows 8 for Developers >  Is the modern UI only for .NET?

## Brad Jones

(question from the event)


Is the modern UI only for .NET?

----------


## GregLevenhagen

The Microsoft Modern UI is based on WinRT, which is different than .NET.  Rocky Lhotka has a good post that describes the runtimes: http://www.lhotka.net/weblog/WinRTAndNET.aspx

----------

